# Faint BFP With Blue Dye Test!



## TryingAfterMC

Okay I have heard several horror stories about the blue dye tests giving false positives and false hope! I would like to get some opinions on the test I took today. I'm testing again in the morning with the pink dye but this is driving me crazy I can't wait!! :wacko:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

First I'd like to acknowledge your loss~ I am so sorry you had to go through that. I'm glad you decided to try again. I was in the same place....it took me 4 yrs after the loss of my twins, to decide that I wanted to try again. Good Luck to you!

I do not have much information on the blue dye, but I am praying for you that it is a true positive!
Please share your results with the pink dye :)

How exciting huh??


----------



## TryingAfterMC

Yes it is I am trying so hard not to get my hopes up this time but the tests along with my temps seem to be looking up!! I will post here again in the morning with the pink results. Pray pray Pray!! =]


----------



## TryingAfterMC

Fallen Ambers said:


> First I'd like to acknowledge your loss~ I am so sorry you had to go through that. I'm glad you decided to try again. I was in the same place....it took me 4 yrs after the loss of my twins, to decide that I wanted to try again. Good Luck to you!
> 
> I do not have much information on the blue dye, but I am praying for you that it is a true positive!
> Please share your results with the pink dye :)
> 
> How exciting huh??

I'm also sorry for your loss I know its hard but time heals all even though we will never forget our babies :angel::af::test::hug:


----------



## future_numan

The line is def. darker.. looks like a BFP to me Congratulations


----------



## TryingAfterMC

future_numan said:


> The line is def. darker.. looks like a BFP to me Congratulations



I took another test today with the pink dye and some friends are saying they see a line but I could not and I'm so disappointed right now I took it this morning around 4ish but I don't get why if it was negative then why are my temps still high and no AF??? I could go a thirty day cycle and end up starting tomorrow but I hope not. :af::bfn::sad1:
 



Attached Files:







DSC06551.JPG
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 58


----------



## defobsess

I do see a very faint line.


----------



## TryingAfterMC

defobsess said:


> I do see a very faint line.

I AM JUST REALLY TRYIN NOT TO GET MY HOPES UP. YOU SHOULD SEE IT AFTER IT SAT AWHILE ... THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE AFTER ABOUT 4 HOURS...
[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







DSC06556.JPG
File size: 62.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I can see the pink line. I'd say congrats looks like a BFP to me!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

I could also see a faint line of the first pink dye one....

I so hope it truly is your BFP!!!


----------



## defobsess

Retest in two days with FMU, hcg should build up some by then.


----------



## TryingAfterMC

defobsess said:


> Retest in two days with FMU, hcg should build up some by then.

That's what I'm gonna do that is if AF doesn't start. :af:


----------



## happybeany

Looks like a positive to me!! Congratulations :) xxx


----------



## defobsess

TryingAfterMC said:


> defobsess said:
> 
> 
> Retest in two days with FMU, hcg should build up some by then.
> 
> That's what I'm gonna do that is if AF doesn't start. :af:Click to expand...

Sending positive vibes your way!:) keep us updated!


----------



## TryingAfterMC

At 14dpo I got my faint pink line... I have been temping and temps have been up I had a drop in temp today which scares me some I hope it goes back up tomorrow. =( Ive been using the temp adjuster from whenmybaby.com and I'm praying it's just wrong!! Please keep praying for me and my baby! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







2011-07-17.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 56


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :baby:


----------



## mammag

Beautiful lines!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! :)


----------



## mammag

And don't worry too much about the temps, a drop near the day AF is due even in pregnancy is quite common, your body is naturally preparing for AF and sometimes your hormones will take a dip in preparation, but the Hcg in your system will 'rescue' your hormones and your temp will go back up!! :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I just found out yesterday that I'm pregnant too! I'm planning on stopping taking my temp so I don't start freaking myself out lol. I took it this morning and it was slightly lower than yesterday but still quite high, so I took another test and it was positive. So my advice would be to stop temping if possible... today will be the last day to temp for me. I've also made my first Doc Appointment, which isn't for a few weeks (Aug 3rd) so I'm going to try and remain positive until then... it is up to my body to do its work.

Good Luck and Congratulations!


----------



## kwilliams

CONGRATS on your bfp


----------



## defobsess

TryingAfterMC said:


> At 14dpo I got my faint pink line... I have been temping and temps have been up I had a drop in temp today which scares me some I hope it goes back up tomorrow. =( Ive been using the temp adjuster from whenmybaby.com and I'm praying it's just wrong!! Please keep praying for me and my baby! :cry:

Congrats!!!! Tons of sticky baby dust!!!!


----------



## TryingAfterMC

Joannaxoxo said:


> I just found out yesterday that I'm pregnant too! I'm planning on stopping taking my temp so I don't start freaking myself out lol. I took it this morning and it was slightly lower than yesterday but still quite high, so I took another test and it was positive. So my advice would be to stop temping if possible... today will be the last day to temp for me. I've also made my first Doc Appointment, which isn't for a few weeks (Aug 3rd) so I'm going to try and remain positive until then... it is up to my body to do its work.
> 
> Good Luck and Congratulations!

After today I am also going to stop temping!! Its not worth stressing over and that could be more harmful to the baby than anything!! I am happy that you are also pregnant!! Congrats and lots of sticky healthy baby dust your way!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thank you... and sticky baby dust to you too!!! :)


----------



## SKAV

yay !!!!!!!!! Congrats , have a h&h 9months :happydance:


----------



## ann89

congrats!!!


----------



## honey08

congrats x


----------



## Prairierose

From what I've heard, false positives look more grayish. Faint positives are pinkish or bluish (depending on the dye). Test again and keep us posted!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

You're pregnant!! I say this because your 11 dpo test was light but your 13 dpo test was darker than the previous one. Also, an evap on a $ test would rarely look like that so I'm going to say congrats and hh9m!!


----------



## TryingAfterMC

I got it confirmed yesterday I'm now POSITIVE we're pregnant!! Please keep us in your prayers!! :cloud9:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congratulations!!!! Lots of sticky :dust: to you!


----------



## PandaLuv31

Huge congrats to you!!! H & H 9 :thumbup:


----------



## mwaah

Wow thats fab, praying its a very sticky bean for you xxx


----------



## RNMommy2Be

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Praying for a H & H 9 months with a very sticky little bean!!!


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xx


----------



## JadeEmChar

Congrats!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Congratulations, hun. Sending sticky dust your way. :flower:


----------



## TryingAfterMC

Thank you all for the congrats I do need many many prayers right now, I started bleeding some today and I'm exactly 5 weeks I'm very scared but right now just staying off my feet. I guess some things are not meant to be. :cry:


----------



## mwaah

TryingAfterMC said:


> Thank you all for the congrats I do need many many prayers right now, I started bleeding some today and I'm exactly 5 weeks I'm very scared but right now just staying off my feet. I guess some things are not meant to be. :cry:

Oh no, I'm sorry but try and stay positive. It might just be one of those unexplained bleeds....fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## TryingAfterMC

mwaah said:


> TryingAfterMC said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the congrats I do need many many prayers right now, I started bleeding some today and I'm exactly 5 weeks I'm very scared but right now just staying off my feet. I guess some things are not meant to be. :cry:
> 
> Oh no, I'm sorry but try and stay positive. It might just be one of those unexplained bleeds....fingers crossed for you xxClick to expand...

Thank you!!! I did go in to see the doc and they said my levels are still good and everything is measuring fine. I was so so scared but thank God it wasn't bad and the bleeding has almost stopped only light brown now. They said it was probably from implantation or that it had implanted and didn't like where it was and moved I have never even heard of that but I'm glad to hear it was harmless. :dance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh thats good to hear! I hope things continue to work out for you :)


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations! Happy and Healthy 9 months! x


----------



## nicoley

congrats!!


----------



## mwaah

TryingAfterMC said:


> Thank you!!! I did go in to see the doc and they said my levels are still good and everything is measuring fine. I was so so scared but thank God it wasn't bad and the bleeding has almost stopped only light brown now. They said it was probably from implantation or that it had implanted and didn't like where it was and moved I have never even heard of that but I'm glad to hear it was harmless. :dance:

Yay thats fab news...H&H9 months xx


----------



## TryingAfterMC

Thanks but I am still worried since I'm still bleeding and off and on clots I wish they would have told me why this is happening, I go back Wednesday for more blood work and my second ultrasound. WORRIED!!!


----------

